# Please - any success stories?



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Advice: Stop reading the behavioral problems and issues forum 

I think what you're reading is related to where you're looking. For the good and happy stories look in the other areas of the forum. 

For example, we have a 4 year old female that's an absolute joy. Sure we've had a few issues as she's grown, but nothing that couldn't be addressed using positive training techniques. With that said, when we did have issues, we posted them in the same forum that you posted! 

I'm sure you have a wonderful dog, and if you're in need of inspiration check some of the other threads! There are a lot of great people on here with a long history of training, obedience, breeding, etc. experience. Welcome to the forum and I hope that you are able to read some of the happier experiences that we've all had!!!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

In addition... once you see training start to pay off you will fall in love with the breed all over again! They are quick learners and eager to please, thus, the perfect training companion!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Well I have owned goldens now for 16 years. I would not trade any of the dogs i have owned! They are sweet, funny, cuddly, and they are my therapists, lol. I love Goldens so much that i now foster for a golden retriever rescue. Most dogs just require a lot of love, some exercise, and training with a persistent and patient person. Hang in there!! I am sure you'll love your new golden and begin to wonder how you ever lived without one.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

My male Golden Chance is a dream. Easy, easy, easy. He knows what I want before I ask. He is not hyper at all and he is the most gentle dog I've ever shared my life with. The only dog that was right there with him in temperament and attitude was Savanah, my female who passed in 2008. 

She was just as easy, just as sweet and a total love bug. We rescued her at 9 yrs. old and she loved us as if she had been with us her whole life. I don't mean to say that either one never chewed or tried to get into the garbage a few times because that wouldn't be true. I've had to buy a few tv remotes and a few magazines and books have been shredded, but all in all, no major issues.

So yes, there are good stories of great dogs. As another poster stated, read other forums and you'll see why we are all totally devoted to Goldens. :smooch:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Take a deep breath, relax. Every single person who gets a Golden puppy or rescue adult at one point in time has that thought, "what have I done". It does get easier, and oh so tremendously enjoyable having them. They make me smile, laugh, and give me so much affection, and moments of pure joy, there is nothing like it, and worth every moment of effort I put into them.

I caught this picture of my son (who was 13 at that time), and Robbie during obedience training. I think you can see the relationship there, and all of us have been priviledged to connect with him like that.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

What behavioural problems are you facing? Perhaps we can start there one at time, so it's not so overwhelming. 

Goldens are wonderful, as are all dogs, but none are born perfect. We work with them and that's the joy of owning a dog. Yes, lots of training, but that means lots of opportunity to bond and develop a relationship.


----------



## Deirdre (May 16, 2011)

These are all wonderful comments that are very encouraging. I especially love the picture of Robbie with your son, mylissyk. I think I'll bookmark it and look at again when I get frustrated.

@ ebenjamin85 - You make an EXCELLENT point with your advice to stop reading the "problems" forum. You reminded me that I have a tendency to do that - google or read only the negative about something and drive myself crazy.

THANK YOU! More comments are SO welcome!


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Good advice to stop reading the behavioral section only.
But yes - lots and lots of training and a tired dog is a good dog 
I am a first time dog owner and I got Lilly as a puppy, so probably much easier than a 3 yo golden. I swear she thought her first name is 'no' the first month. We did tons of fun training with our little curious sweetheart and I guess we were successful. She is a therapy dog at the age of 2, she is a CGC and mostly well behaved. She just chews on her toys (and the cat toys), she does not go on furniture (unless invited). She loves all people and is okay with most of the dogs. She has a better social life than I have  and I cannot imagine a life without her. (Don't ask me why it took me more than 40 years to get my first dog).
We all have our problems, I guess - just face those problems one at a time. I still remember when I got up at 4:30 am to get some training done before work....it was not always fun but we were so far always successful with the comparably little problems we were facing (e.g. some resource guarding).

Have patience! And good luck with your Golden !!!

Heike


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Deirdre,
I can understand your dilemma. I acknowledge you and the honorable way in whch you rescued a golden and now you are having second thoughts. You might try reading the Rainbow Bridge section for all the beloved goldens who have passed on and the heart-filled tributes that you will find there. That is where I go when I get frustrated. Maggie is my first golden and there are days I have second thoughts. She totally loves my DH and I feel I am just the "care taker." I feed her, walk her and do everything for her. She loves food and is very fit. At 17 months, still a lot of puppy in her. I did tell my DH, my next dog will be a rescued male and I will name him Gilligan. I want an easy-going, more laid back dog. Maggie is high maintenance, with a lot of energy. I want to invest in further training with Maggie, but am stuck with many scheduling dilemma's. I am hopeful for the future. Hope your spirit is renewed in reading these replies.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

An area where you may want to spend some time as well is in the Obedience and Agility section - the titles and trialling may not appeal to you, but I think the love and bonding show through clearly. As well as some ideas on how to address some problems - for instance, carrying socks around is really a retrieve, running away is really a recall problem etc.

The Videos section has some glimpses into the great times goldens can bring to your life.

The field section shows clearly how much time and energy our goldens can happily expend doing what they love to do most; retrieving & hunting. There are also some incredible videos in that section. Not for everyone perhaps, but this is the original purpose for the Golden Retriever; I can personally think of many of us who now handle birds because that's what our goldens love.

I will tell you my first golden was a field line golden and I did not have a clue on how to channel all that energy and need for a job. So I went to classes and had private instruction and have never looked back. Goldens needs activity, they need to be trained and they need a family but it doesn't require endless time. 1/2 hour to an hour of exercise and perhaps a half hour of training and/or playing per day; and this can be in 5 minute bits. The exercise can easily be combined with your own exercise (I hike or bike with my crew) so really it just leaves the training/playing time. And if you are not showing your dog, the training time can be changed over to play time as your dog shows progress. 

Good luck and welcome to the wonderful world of the Golden Retriever.

Edit: I forgot to mention that I have now had golden retrievers sharing my life since 1986  Cannot picture my life without them.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I think part of this is how problems are handled.

1) Prevention is easier than changing problem behaviors that occur. There are exercises that can be done to prevent resource guarding, dog-dog reactivity, shyness, handling problems, separation distress, etc. One book for this could be: Puppy Start Right Book
2) People wait too long to get help. Many people try to fix things on their own, or wait to see if things get better, or until they have the money. Or they get the wrong kind of help initially.
Types of professionals: http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonline/images/stories/Position_Statements/behavior professionals.pdf 
3) Less appropriate, less experienced, less qualified trainers are used. The more experienced the trainer, they'll be able to see things that could be problem areas and help you focus on those things -before- it's a problem. Unfortunately in many facilities, it's the very beginners and volunteers helping with puppy class and basic training....those are the places we need THE most experienced instructors. Early intervention for potential problems is key. With poor training or advice, you can make things worse or even create problem behaviors.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you for adopting a rescue!! There is a LOT of good in a golden or any dog, you just need to look for it!! I took in a 2 year old rescue with problems, in the early days, he was afraid any contact, he pooped on the floor, marked my house, barked incessantly out the windows, chewed up stuff, couldn't be left alone, couldn't be kennelled, took six months for me to even get a leash on him, never mind try to get him out for a walk- he was a wreck.He tested me to the end, and yes there were times that I wondered if I had 'done the right thing' by adopting him. With lots of patience, love and positive reinforcement training he has grown into a wonderful, loyal and most devoted and willing to please friend. It takes some time, took my boy about a year, before he really 'got it', for them to truly believe that they are HOME!! I would not trade him for the world!!!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Sadly, when you adopt a rescue, you don't always get the whole story as to why the poor dog was given up on. I believe that in many cases, it was the previous owners inability to provide what the dog needed to set the foundation for a balanced and happy life. that does NOT mean that the Dog cannot be loved, or is untrainable. My Goldens have both been rescues, and I would not have it any other way. Frazier was a little older, and his temperment was very laid back. His special need is that he did not particularly like children. He was abused by them in his first home. He was the most loving, loyal and wonderful dog. He knew every beat of my heart, as I did his. Tucker is still a baby, and a complete HELLION everyday. He bounces off the walls with energy, eats his toys, snores like a freight train, and has the sweetest kisses and most soulfull eyes I have ever seen. He was NOT good with other dogs, but now is VERY good with them because I saw what needed to be done and invested in him. ANY rescue dog or any Dog in general not just a Golden, can be your best friend, but what they need more than anything is a STRONG LEADER who will love them beyond measure.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Dogs sniff. They lick, chew.
> They drool, scratch...
> - Alice, they have parasites. - Oh, God, yeah.
> The kids'll lose interest. It'll grow to be enormous.
> ...


^^^ This is from the movie Beethoven. And so true.... :

And if you watch that movie, you will see the worst that a non-aggressive family dog could do to a family and home... and see how much a part of a family they become with time or as the owner gets used to them. 

Before we brought our first dog home, I remember being able to sit on the floor and put a plate with a sandwich or whatever on the floor without it getting hairy. 

And I remember waking up in the morning without having to pick dog hair out of my eyelashes. 

And I remember a time when I enjoyed sitting by our backscreen door breathing in the rain and listening to a storm outside. Now I keep curtains up over my windows and shut things as tight as possible to keep the impressive sounds and fresh smells of the storm out. 

There are things you learn to deal with over time and or get used to.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Reading the forum you get only the questions - not necessarily how the situation resolved itself. You also may not be able to see the rest of the picture - the way the dog acts the rest of the time. i.e. perhaps 10% of the time he acts up and 90% of the time he's great, but we don't necessarily write about great, especially in the behavior sections. For that, look at the photo forums. There you'll see happy dogs and happy owners. The behavior forum is a lopsided view of owning a golden. I still think it's worthwhile reading it through, especially if you don't have a lot of experience dealing with dogs. You can learn a lot about ways to understand and work with you new friend. 

A lot of the recent questions are mine, because I am new to golden ownership and needed help in figuring out how best to help my dog. This forum has been a great resource for me. But I'm probably one of those who helped scare you too. So I'll try to give the other side of the story.

Last November my husband and I adopted a 3 year old rescue with some serious behavioral issues. He was completely untrained and unsocialized. The first week or two were crazy. I really wondered if we had made a mistake in choosing to take him. Then training began and the situation changed, bit by bit. We worked with a trainer at home and then took classes so we could start to learn about working around other animals and people. Ben did really well. We finished basic and intermediate obedience classes and he passed his Canine Good Citizen test. Now, six months after we brought him home, he's still not perfectly behaved - but he has come a long long way. 

All along there were frequent moments of fun mixed in with the stress. I haven't laughed as much in years as I have since we got Ben. He can be such a goof sometimes, such a comic. I love seeing the world through his eyes. He constantly surprises us. Most of the time he is a sweet mellow dog who is a great joy to be around. The first week I wouldn't have believed it. He has learned to trust us and listen to us and we have learned to read his signals a lot better. Our problems are fewer and much more infrequent. I still come on here and ask for help from time to time, - but even then it isn't for issues that happen on a daily basis, because there are no problems that we have that frequently. He is basically a good and happy dog. He wags his tail a lot more and has learned to love belly scratches and frequent brushing. He loves training and walking - and generally does really well with both. Though he's still not a cuddly dog he does like to spend time near us. He will frequently lie with his head on my husband's feet, or wrapped around our chairs. 

I think Ben is a success story - and we've just begun our journey together.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Deidre*

Deidre

I like the advice-stop reading the behavioral problems topic!
I've been a member of this forum for years, and I don't think I've ever read it.
My Hubby and I have had two rescued/adopted Golden Retrievers and two Samoyeds from breeders and we've never had any behavioral problem that we couldn't live with. So glad you have adopted a Golden Ret. and I guarantee you will love him.

Tell us about your dog!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I have had a Golden since 1975. Wouldn't trade it for any other breed. I would add another breed but I will always have a Golden. Best choice for me for maintenance,intelligence,energy, disposition, eager to please. Last but not least they have big hearts. They just need to know boundaries and rules of house and once they do it is a wonderful relationship. Provided you give them a job to do. They will be your best friend.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Like Radarsdad, I have had a golden or two at a time since 1973. (6 total)They have all exhibited the wonderful golden personality of loyalty, devotion, love and obedience. I have been so lucky I guess because we have never had one problem with any of our goldens.. they are all angels. I don't know what you have been reading, but obviously not from all of us happy golden lovers.
My daughters were raised with goldens and have goldens themselves being raised with their children.
Good Luck to you.

Here are pics of my grandchildren with their goldens.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I forgot to add that our goldens have been obedience trained and some hunters and certified therapy dogs as well.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

The advice to stop reading the behavior problem thread is excellent. I'd encourage you to there only when you need help with a particular problem.

I have had dogs for most of my life - several decades - and I wouldn't be without them. That's because they bring me so much joy! There are three Goldens in the room with me now. Are they trouble? Sometimes, but not nearly so much so as my human kid was (and sometimes still is). 

A three year old Golden is a lot like a human teenager, inclined to test the limits and trying to understand boundaries. They want to please you and they want to be independent. They learn by experimenting, and some of the experiments are messy. 

If you need people to help you find happiness with your pup, maybe finding a local GRCA chapter would be a good idea.

Good luck!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^^^ Absolutely sweet pictures, Deb<:

One thing I sort of wanted to share, though I was hesitant to brag without knowing what you are going through with your dog. I finally had the money to take my mom out with me to pick out flowers at the local nursary as a belated mother's day gift.  

We took Jacks with us and one thing I love about having a golden retriever is that people instantly trust them. So my mom and I were browsing through the tomato plants and flowers and people just kept coming up to visit. And there were two instances that stood out to me...

The one was a guy who got down on his knees in front of Jacks and was quietly and gently petting him and just holding his face in his hands and looking at him. I didn't ask, but felt that this guy must have had a golden before and unfortunately lost him. And while he handled Jacks he must have been thinking about his own dog. He had that look.

The other case was a little girl who couldn't have been older than 3 who begged her mom to let her see my doggy.  And while Jacks snuffled the girl's face and let her hug his head, I mentioned to her mom how little she looked standing with him. Jacks is a compact guy who is just a smidgeon over 23" at the shoulders, but he looked like this HUGE beast standing with her. And of course he was perfectly gentle. The mother reminded her daughter to thank Jacks for being so gentle with her. 

This is why I love the golden retriever breed. As you've just adopted your guy and are beginning with him, I can only assume he has plenty of moments like that waiting for him. Just stick with him and get that training and socialization in. Not just to help clear up any problems he might have, but also give yourself plenty of reasons to see just how wonderful he is.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

My golden wa a dream and the easiest trained dog,I've ever owned!.
Off the leash by 6mths,with an amazing recall that she never lost.
She did everything I wanted and, was just a wonderful dog,all around.
Yes,as a pup she was a nipper and was full of energy but with training, 2 hrs of exercise a day,patience and love,she became the perfect dog.
So dont give up cos soon,you will miss the puppy in her/him.


----------



## Deirdre (May 16, 2011)

I've been so encouraged by everyone's stories (and reading the other forums) that I feel I can tackle almost anything with Walter! At this point, I would be thrilled to be facing just behavioral problems.

But right now the problem is just getting him to survive the next few weeks -literally. His neuter incision simply won't heal and he's been steadily bleeding for two days (thank god for hemostatic gauze which will at least stop it for a few hours at a time, provided he doesn't move.) It's likely he has a bleeding disorder. That very expensive test is probably next on the agenda. My awesome vet and I are working together to get through this, but right now keeping him calm and stopping him ripping out his stitches is the whole focus of my world. Seriously, I've had people bringing me meals and drinks so I can sit with him and try to keep him as still as possible. We have a little camp next to the bathroom because 30 seconds, with the door open, is about all I can afford to leave him alone. For those of you who are the praying types, we could really use some right now.

@turtle66: My mom just got her first dog, a little poodle, at age 70! We never had them when I was growing up (and certainly never a cat.) She considered them a nuisance. But on mom's last birthday, she spotted the dog running around in traffic and scooped it up into her lap (she rides around in a powered wheelchair.) Over the next two weeks after placing ads and putting up flyers and posting on the web ("found dog"), she fell in love and they have been inseparable ever since.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Deirdre - that is such a sweet story about your mom and her little poodle! I really hope your boy is feeling better soon...just remember that this is only blip in the course of the life you guys will have together. It should get better!

And thank you for rescuing your golden! I too am the owner of a rescue and I wouldn't trade him for the world. I adopted him when he was 9 months and had only known life chained to a tree before getting rescued. He hadn't been in a house before, didn't know about carpet, stairs and wasn't house-trained. He learned it all in 2 days and over the course of two years with me, he's blossomed into the lovely boy he is today.

He had his issues, though. While he settled into my routine like he was meant for me (which I honestly believe is true, just like I was meant for him), he had some food guarding issues as result of never knowing when his next meal would be. He had no will to please, only responded to verbal cues if he thought there was something in it for him (i.e. a cookie), and while we lived together nicely, we seemed like two separate spheres...not best friends and companions.

It took a lot of work and the help of a behaviourist but I broke down all his barriers and he's simply blossomed. He has no food issues whatsoever anymore, he's eager to please, and we're best friends...as cheesy as it may be to say. Here's a picture of Ranger the day I adopted him where he still had a shadowed, haunted look in his eye:









and now (not the best pic but you can see his happiness):









It's been two years now and though it has been hard at times, all the hard work and effort paid off - Ranger is the dog of my dreams!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Deirdre said:


> I've been so encouraged by everyone's stories (and reading the other forums) that I feel I can tackle almost anything with Walter! At this point, I would be thrilled to be facing just behavioral problems.
> 
> But right now the problem is just getting him to survive the next few weeks -literally. His neuter incision simply won't heal and he's been steadily bleeding for two days (thank god for hemostatic gauze which will at least stop it for a few hours at a time, provided he doesn't move.) It's likely he has a bleeding disorder. That very expensive test is probably next on the agenda. My awesome vet and I are working together to get through this, but right now keeping him calm and stopping him ripping out his stitches is the whole focus of my world. Seriously, I've had people bringing me meals and drinks so I can sit with him and try to keep him as still as possible. We have a little camp next to the bathroom because 30 seconds, with the door open, is about all I can afford to leave him alone. For those of you who are the praying types, we could really use some right now.


Good thoughts & prayers coming your way ...


----------



## Deirdre (May 16, 2011)

I got to thinking I should clarify - I really think there are only two circumstances under which I would ever give up a dog. One, if the dog was people aggressive and if a specialist, after an extensive effort, told me that I or people around me were in danger. I lived with a dog aggressive Corgi for 14 years - from 8 weeks to the day she died in my arms - and learned to manage her and the environment to minimize the problem (there were two other dogs in the house who got the crap beat out of them by little Maggie several times until their people learned how to handle things.) I accepted and loved her more than I can say and was devastated when I lost her a few months ago. Two, if the dog needed extensive, extremely expensive, lifelong medical care and his quality of life would suffer because I couldn't provide for his needs (in which case I would work with a rescue society.)

There are no circumstances, though, ever, under which I would sell or give a dog to a stranger or take it to the pound.

I am utterly determined to work with this beautiful dog, though I may have the occasional bout with anxiety that will drive me here for a little advice moral support.

If I can just get him healthy!!!

LOVE the contrasting pictures of Ranger, btw! The eyes tell the whole story.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Prayers from cosmo and me!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Deidre*

Deidre

What a heart warming story about how your Mom adopted that sweet dog!

As far as your Boy, I hope you are using an Elizabethan Collar on him, so he won't lick/chew at his stitches! That is a must, I found out the hard way, when my Tucker was starting to get an infection, so I put the collar on and left it on!


----------

